# Free bumblebee colony, Taylor, Michigan.



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

It's under a porch. Don't they go dormant, and then maybe a shopvac could be used to gently remove the eggs to a more desirable location? 

I'd love to pick them up but I'm about 1300 miles away. PM me if anyone is interested. So far they haven't stung anyone, homeowner blocked off one location after spray failed (you knew that was coming, right), and they have a default entrance. Which might mean 2 ways to get them out. 

Gypsi


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 8, 2011)

Bumble bees are annual. They will die out this fall and wont come back. If they aren't causing problems, why dont they just leave them. Maybe get some pictures and i can see what species and give more details.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you Robo - that is just what I needed to know, whether they would come back. I don't know half what I'd like to know about them. Will pass this on to soninlaw and see if I get pics back. I'll post if I do.

Gypsi


----------

